# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  Mbed IoT Device Platform, Arm Limited, Cambridge, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Arm Limited

arm.com/products/development-tools/embedded-and-software/mbed-os

mbed.com
mbed.org

facebook.com/ArmMbed

Mbed on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Zebra uses Arm Mbed for end-to-end asset tracking in healthcare

Published on Apr 20, 2018




> Working with the Arm Mbed device platform, Zebra delivers solutions that enable a smart hospital environment—from wristband on the patient to mobile devices carried by nurses and doctors, to securely transporting data to the cloud. Arm Mbed delivers an end-to-end IoT solution—from chip to the cloud—that’s easy to deploy, secure, and offers deployment flexibility at scale. Learn more about the Mbed IoT Platform

----------


## Airicist

The Pelion IoT Platform

Aug 7, 2020




> The Pelion IoT Platform is a secure and flexible foundation of IoT services for connectivity, device, and data management. It abstracts away IoT complexity so that you can leverage IoT data to drive competitive advantage.


pelion.com

youtube.com/PelionIoT

twitter.com/PelionIoT

linkedin.com/company/pelioniot

CEO - Himagiri Mukkamala

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mbed launches next generation command line tool"

by Nick Flaherty
November 25, 2020

----------

